
Just a Friend - barredo
http://www.justafriend.ie/
======
skore
I really don't enjoy my own snark here and hating on Microsoft is still damn
popular, but - So Mozilla and Chrome go for things like the HTML5 MMO and
Microsoft goes for the "creepy thing that seems to pull stuff from my facebook
account"?

And then it links to <http://www.beautyoftheweb.com>, where clicking "why
internet explorer" shows me a page that compares IE10 to FF7 and, by visual
percentage of the site, most of it is about Security FUD. Oh, and it is
totally integrated with the new Windows taskbar, so they try to differentiate
themselves on features that their competitors can't possibly get at that fast.
Also - totally relevant for me on Linux.

But hey, it's 25 times safer and apparently eats malware for breakfast. You
know, the thing that I haven't heard of since I switched to Firefox and then
Linux 8 years ago.

Clicking on "for developers" greets me with "More standards. less hacked-up
code." - Thanks for reminding me of the years of burning hatred I had for you.
All Microsoft Marketing _can_ do these days is offer reparations, hm? Why not
spend all that money straight away on paying people to go with IE? Would
surely give you a better conversion rate than trying to woo developers who
_grew up learning to hate you_.

